# Can I use my TiVo if I don't have a landline



## spy (Sep 29, 2002)

I am thinking of getting rid of my landline but was wondering whether there is anyway of using the TiVo (and still being able to get the listings data) without a landline? e.g. through the internet? 

Can anyone help?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, just add a network card.


----------



## spy (Sep 29, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Yes, just add a network card.


 :up: :up: Cool thanks. Can you point me in the direction of any instructions on how to do this please?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

spy said:


> :up: :up: Cool thanks. Can you point me in the direction of any instructions on how to do this please?


Do a search for *Cachecard* - that should do it.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

'tis very easy. The worst part is getting your fingers shredded on the back of the cachecard or turbonet card and sliced by the metal case


----------



## tjbw (Feb 15, 2004)

spy said:


> I am thinking of getting rid of my landline but was wondering whether there is anyway of using the TiVo (and still being able to get the listings data) without a landline? e.g. through the internet?
> 
> Can anyone help?


How would you connect to internet without the landline?

Barry


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Cable.


----------



## spy (Sep 29, 2002)

tjbw said:


> How would you connect to internet without the landline?
> 
> Barry


I've got Telewest broadband and (as I understand it) don't need to have a landline for that. I use my mobile most of the time anyway so if I can get the TiVo listings through the net then I might as well get rid of the landline.

Thanks for the replies everyone :up:


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I thought cable Internet access tended to come bundled with a telephone line - are Telewest offering it cheaper without, now?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Not really. Their top (Supreme) Pack is the only one available without a phone-line at a cost of £22. This is £6 cheaper than the cost of the pack including line-rental.

However, this does not mean that the line-rental is only £6. It is, in fact, £10.50; which is strange to say the least, but there you go!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like a £4.50 "package discount" on the line rental + Supreme pack to me. Nothing odd about that...


----------

